# Max and Bessie go to the park



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I hope this works....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha! That rear-sniffing lineup was hilarious! I don't think I've ever seen that happen before.

It looks like everyone was very happy. I loved Bessie's wagging tail in the beginning. (That was Bessie, right?)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like lots of fun at the dog park, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That was adorable. I love the doggie train. How cute! It was nice to see how well they all got along. What fun for them all . . . and you I'm sure.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

adorable. Bessie has gotten so big.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh that doggy train was a hoot!!! LOL

Sounds like someone knew what a Havanese was. Cool! 

I just can't believe I'm looking at GREEN grass this time of year! Lucky you! sigh......... will be April before we get any grass at all around here. 

Thanks for sharing that, Rick. I enjoyed it.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What a cute video Rick, thanks for sharing. 

Marj - if you miss the green grass than you have to come to California, we've got planty of it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, yeah, Julia, I know........... sigh.........


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That train was very funny, but they sure look so happy.  Thank you for sharing that fun video


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That doggy train was too funny, Rick, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Rick, great video. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Everyone wants to see where everyone else has been for dinner! Cute video and it looks like a bunch of nice socialized dogs!

Amanda


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks, the video is courtesy of my daughter who was in town visiting. Max, as you can see just had a short puppy cut, and yes, that's our little Bessie.....7 months and weighs 9.5lbs. Max weighs just under 12lbs.


----------

